# Probleme bei neuem Notebook mit WLan



## criehl (25. März 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ich verzweifle nämlich langsam...

Mein lang ersehntes Notebook ASUS A6km (mit Wireless 802.11b/g) ist gestern angekommen. Betriebssystem is Windows XP Home
Also gleich ausgepackt und alles angeschlossen.

Jetzt habe ich versucht den WLAN Anschluß zu konfigurieren.
Und hierbei kommt mein Problem ist Spiel.

Ich habe alles genauso eingegeben wie bei meinem PC, bei dem alles .
Natürlich hat das Notebook eine andere IP-Adresse bekommen (192.168.1.21)
Standartgateway und der bevorzugte DNS-Servers sind jeweils 192.168.1.1

Soweit so gut, die Verbindung zum meinem Router ins Netzwerk steht (habe auch den WEB-Schlüssel eingegeben)
und es wird angezeigt:
Status Verbindung hergestellt
Signalstärke: Hervorragend
Verbunden bin ich über "Kanal 11"

Manchmal bricht die Verbindung kurz ab und ist aber dann sofort wieder da.
Zwischenzeitlich funkt auch mal ein FritzFax dazwischen, aber das scheint keine größeren Probleme zu bereiten.

Aber es läuft nix im Internet... es gehen Pakete gesenet, aber keine Empfangen.

Also hab ich mal versucht rauszukriegen ob es mit Ping etc. funktioniert.

ASUS stellt ein bestimmtes Programm (Wireless Conecction Center) zur Verfügung, und man kann nur mit diesem die WLAN Card Settings aktivieren.

Ich versuche also per Ping (Eingabeaufforderung) meinen Router zu erreichen...  192.168.1.1

Beim PC klappt alles,
beim Notebook heißt es Hardwarefehler.

Heißt das, daß die Netzwerkkarte bei einem nagelneuem Laptop schon das Zeitliche gesegnet hat? 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mit meiner Beschreibung was anfangen und mir helfen!!

Danke im Voraus!

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## moonlightshadow (25. März 2006)

Vielleicht solltest du Fritz!Fax und deine anderen WLAN-Geräte auf einem anderen Kanal als der Laptop laufen lassen. Wenn du das beim Fax nicht ändern kannst versuch einfach mal das Notebook auf nen anderen Kanal zu setzen - vllt stören die sich dann nicht ewig beim funkverkehr.


----------



## criehl (25. März 2006)

da hab ich mich vorher wahrscheinlich blöd ausgedürkct... das FritzFax ist nicht von mir... wahrscheinlich von einem Nachbar in der Umgebung.

Wie kann ich denn den Kanal ändern?
Ich hab das vorher schon mal gelesen, aber ich hab nirgends gefunden WIE ich das anstelle...
vor allem wo?
am Router?
an der Karte? aber wie?


----------



## fanste (25. März 2006)

Beim Router kann man in der Benuzeroberfläche im Bereich WLAN Einstellungen normalerweiße den Kanal ändern. (So ist es eigentlich bei allen Routern)
Um auch wirklich den Problemen aus dem Weg zu gehen, sollte man immer 2 Frequenzen Abstand haben. 
Wenn du jetzt also auf Kanal 11 bist, würde ich mal 9 oder 13 probieren.


----------

